# Need Advice



## lostncgirl (Nov 21, 2011)

Ok so last week was another bombshell week for me. Finding out the DH is dating someone, even thought we are seperated it still hurts. It is his daughters boss which makes it worse if you have followed any of my posts you would understand.

He tells me last week he loves me and only me and wants our marriage to work. That Marriage was gods word and he would not fail that, to the next day telling me he wishes me the best.

Understand. I love my husband and want our marriage to work, if we can get his DD to stay out of it. Needless to say last week devastated me. I have made great strides in trying to put the pieces back together but it still feels everyday like my hearts being ripped out.

So this morning, I get a text from him, saying Good Morning, I need to know that you are ok Please let me know. 

then an hour later i get one that says If you don't want to respond thats fine just send me a blank text or something to let me know your ok or that you are alive


I am doing my best to have no contact with him. Everytime I do it hurts. I would love to reconcile if we could lmake it but if I don't answer I feel like its better.

Help what should i do?


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

I am sorry for your pain and can relate. Those of us who want our marriages to work seem to take an unfair amount of pain through this process, which is why we need to work on ourselves and be independent thinking.

If he is telling you, he only wants you and wants the marriage to work and then is also dating someone, he is a liar. You should completely 180 him. In my opinion. 

My WAW is doing all the contacting and I feel the pain everytime, which is why I have tried to limit it as much as possible. The hard part is knowing that you still love and desire to communicate with them. Pure torture.

Hang in there, know you are not alone and do what you can to get stronger for yourself. Peace!


----------



## lostncgirl (Nov 21, 2011)

For some reason I got the response in my email, but I am unable to see it here. Part of me is scared if I don't respond then I will never hear from him again. The other side of me knows if I do , that I am not strong enough to be the person I need to be to respond to him.


----------



## lostncgirl (Nov 21, 2011)

1


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

DO NOT LET HIM CONTINUE TO PLAY YOU!!!

Take control, if you really want him.

You have to talk to him and tell him exactly what the rules are during reconciliation. And if that means "no dating", add that to the list.

If he agrees, good. Otherwise, move forward with a divorce.


----------



## lostncgirl (Nov 21, 2011)

1


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You can't reconcile your marriage as long as he's dating someone. 

Tell him that.


----------



## lostncgirl (Nov 21, 2011)

1


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

2


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

3


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

All in.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Have you started going to MC together? I agree that you can not reconsile while hes dating someone.


----------

